# My herd!



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Tell me what you think!
My 4 does







































































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

My buck




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

And my two fair wethers
































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you should send your girls up here.
Love that smile too.
Where is the buck high tailing to?
And why oh why do those wethers have to be so dog gone pretty!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh yes they are so funny.. And friendly!
The buck is crazy. He just didn't like me being in there so when I moved he ran. That was a couple days ago. He's calmed down quite a bit. I've had him for a week now. 
I'm really excited to show them! I hope I do good.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice boers! I love that red colored one


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice group! Envious!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

All except for the spotted doe came from sandy ridge boers.. He's been a HUGE help!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice thick girls and boys. Looks like a great start!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, Dappledboers. I'd say you need to start your herd all over again so you can just hand those babies over to me  lol, just joking they're beautiful!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love your red doe as well. I kinda have a addiction to red does  and she is beautiful!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

They look great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful goats!  I like the de-horned doe a lot and your buck. The wethers both look great too!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! Those are my only two Fullblood boers.. They're my favorite!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Awe adorable  I really like the dehorned one!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

she has SO much hair!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous! Congrats on such wonderful looking goats  Some of their expressions just make me laugh! Oh the personalities that come out in photos


----------

